# Grimy, Glorious, Gone: NYT Article on Fate of Stations



## Matt_GNo27 (Feb 7, 2016)

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/29/us/train-stations-photos-middle-america.html

I thought this was interesting, though I wish it delved a little deeper into each of the cases. Then again, it is primarily a photo piece.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Neat article. I have been to Union Station in Cincinnati many times. Actually caught the Amtrak Cardinal there. A lot of neat displays in the station. It is one glorious station of a time era long gone.

Bill


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks Matt, pretty interesting. Beautiful pictures, even of those lost/abandoned stations. It is hard for me to image the glorious days of railroading. They must have been glorious because the stories and buildings abound. They speak for themselves. As Bill said "of a time long ago...."


----------

